# Do you see any polarity conflict in my layout?



## rva1945 (Feb 11, 2016)

(Attachment)

I don't, but I maybe wrong...

Thanks!


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

You're right,no polarity conflict.


----------



## rva1945 (Feb 11, 2016)

Brakeman Jake said:


> You're right,no polarity conflict.


Thanks!


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

:thumbsup:looks good, switching and industries in the front, and continuous run rail fanning in the back..plus room for scenery


----------



## rva1945 (Feb 11, 2016)

Yes, ops at center-left, scenery at the right end.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Yup. No issues. I like it much better than the last one you posted!


----------



## rva1945 (Feb 11, 2016)

CTValleyRR said:


> Yup. No issues. I like it much better than the last one you posted!


BTW, here's the datails:


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

So when does the track build start?
Looking forward to pictures


----------



## rva1945 (Feb 11, 2016)

The baseboard is already installed, I will order the turnouts and more flex tracks tomorrow, let's cross fingers and I will get the items during next week.

Then I will start the build as soon as possible.

Regards,
R.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

rva1945 said:


> BTW, here's the datails:


I have only one issue with that: Passengers DON'T get tired of railfanning!!! 

Just kidding -- looking forward to seeing progress!


----------



## rva1945 (Feb 11, 2016)

*Just when I thought I had the final design...*

I came up with this one: by turning the locos workshop 180 degrees, not only I have more room for snecery at the right but also the locos rails can be longer, so to accomodate A+B units. 

How do you find it?


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

when I was starting to lay track on my layout [ 2nd one] I used sectional track first and just tacked it a little, then ran trains to see how it worked .. later on when i was satisfied with the layout, i added the inclines and elevations, and then used mostly flex track ..
it was easier for me to actually run the trains to get an idea if i was happy with the layout, before making anything [besides the bench work] permanent


----------



## bluenavigator (Aug 30, 2015)

I would recommand to remove two turnouts that will not work well. Here are the changes that could work well.










If you still want two splitted yards, this would be better.










If you want to keep your layout as what you like originally, that is okay. Nothing is wrong with that. Your layout, your rules.


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

wvgca said:


> when I was starting to lay track on my layout [ 2nd one] I used sectional track first and just tacked it a little, then ran trains to see how it worked .. later on when i was satisfied with the layout, i added the inclines and elevations, and then used mostly flex track ..
> it was easier for me to actually run the trains to get an idea if i was happy with the layout, before making anything [besides the bench work] permanent


Great idea -- IF you have some old track lying around. You certainly don't want to buy new sectional track just for testing a layout. However, you might be able to find a batch of used track cheap on the For Sale or Trade section of this forum, or on Craig's list or eBay.


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

bluenavigator said:


> I would recommand to remove two turnouts that will not work well.


The main difference between your layout and Bluenavigator's suggested alteration is the length of the yard spurs. Which is better for you depends on how you plan to run your layout. Your layout appears to be designed for parking 7-8 things (locos, cabooses, 1-2 cars) were you can easily access them.

Blue navigator's first suggestion gives you fewer, longer yard spurs, which are more prototypical. It also gives you the option of building a train on one of the sidings while another train runs on the mainline. Building a train would be a realistic operations challenge -- which some modelers find to be the most satisfying way to operate a model railroad.

Also, connecting both ends of the yard spurs, allows you to run a loco around from one end of a train to the other, which is useful in yard operations, or if you want the train to go back out on the main line in the opposite direction (if using paired diesels lashed together tail to tail).

But again -- your railroad, your choice.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

With all those tiny little tracks, you're going to have trouble parking more than 2 pieces of rolling stock on any one. No real industrial sidings, but if all you want to do is get stuff out of the way while you run a train around your loop, those will work.


----------



## rva1945 (Feb 11, 2016)

bluenavigator said:


> I would recommand to remove two turnouts that will not work well. Here are the changes that could work well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice ideas, in fact, this is my final layout (not completed yet, but there is a picture with the design in the album):
https://get.google.com/albumarchive/105403795492677221295/album/AF1QipN75xLHod-gitVHTewLHuBCO14J5yPm6W8nx5jC

Regards,
Robert


----------



## rva1945 (Feb 11, 2016)

*So far...no shorts, no electric gaps.*

Test on DC:






Test on DCC:





Testing the first turnout/siding:





R.


----------

